# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  أخوكم التوبي

## التوبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخواني أخواتي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الراقي
أتمنى أن أكون أخ للجميع هُنا وتعم الفائدة بيننا
ويسود الود والاحترام بين الجميع
من هُنا أبداء مشواري معكم
أصيغُ الشعروأبدعُ بالقوافي
وأمـدح منتدى بالـود وافي
تحياتي أخوكم التوبي

----------


## فرح



----------


## سيناريو

**


**


**


*حياك الله.......*
*لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا* 
*اتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد* 
*وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا* 



*فمرحبا بك* 

*في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة .....*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## التوبي

أشكركم أخواني وأخواتي

على حسن الترحيب والاستقبال

رونق الزهر

سيناريو

شبكة الناصرة

fatemah

لكم مني كل الاحترام

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

۩  *التــوبي* ۩  





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أخي انرت هذه الكوكبة بتواجدك
فأهلا بك بيننا ::-



*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*




*(حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً)*







\
/
\


 ۩  اميرة باحساسي  ۩

----------


## التوبي

لكِ  شكري ومتناني
ولكِ بــدي بعــرفاني
فأنـا أجلـسُ دومـاً
بين أهلي وأخواني
أشكركِ أختي على هذا الترحيب الراقي

لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

**

*اهلا بك بيننا* 

*وان شاء الله ترتاح وتفيد وتستفيد بيننا* 

*تحياتي لك اخي الكريم*

----------


## التوبي

أختي المُشرفه نور الهدى

شكراً لكِ على حسن الترحيب والاستقبال

وأنا سعيد بين أخواني وأخواتي هُنا

لكِ كل الشكر و القدير

دمتي في حفظ الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

**

----------


## غروب 2008

*هلا والله ومرحبابالي لفونا* 

_زادت انوار المنتدى يوم الشرفونا_

*اهلا هلا وكل الهلايوم التقينا*

*حياكم الباري وفرحت ليالينا* 

*بكل الشوق نقول لكم اهلا وسهلا*

*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي* 
*غروووووووووووووووب*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور* 
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا* 
*البعض في كل المجالات*
*أتمنى لك قضاء*
*وقت ممتع*
*معنا*

----------


## khozam



----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

أخي الضيف الجديد/ التوبي

يسعدني أن أضيفك بمختبري لأجري عليك بعض التجارب والتحاليل لا لإنك من تلك الأنواع التي قد تدور بخلدك ! أبداً أخي الكريم بل لإنك عنصر مشع وحجر نفيس ومادة تملك جاذبية غريبة ولا أخالك شبيهاً لليورانيوم فقد فجرت في نفسي شهية الاعجاب !! 
سطوراً نثرتها هاهنا بين أعين الجميع ليكون الجميع على علم بأهمية ضيفنا القادم ، ومنذ الآن فأنا وضعت ضمن قائمة قلّما يدخلها العضو بسهولة !! سأضعك بعين الاعتبار وسألاحقك وأمعن النظر في كتاباتك الشعرية وأوغل في صميم لمساتك !! لا تشعر بالخوف بيننا فكلنا روضات جميلة بإمكان خيالك أن يسرح ويمرح لنجني من قلمك ما هو مفيد لمداواة الجروح !!
لا تتردد وكن محل الثقة ،،،،
تحياتي
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## التوبي

بترحيب الجميع هُنا سعُدنا

وأنـتم أخــوتي أنــتم أهـلنا

أقدم في سطوري كل حبي

لكم اكتب أجمل مـا شهدنا

ولو عدتم لمدحي لا تعـودُ

فقد أخجلتمو مني العيونا

اخوتي أخواتي

واحد قاضى

غروب

لحن الخلود

الحبيب

يوم سعيد

شوق الربيع

لكم خالص تحياتي على حسن الترحيب

----------


## نصرالله



----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG]http://msa6el.***********/اهلا-وسهلا.gif[/IMG]

----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/RO000575.gif[/IMG]

----------


## التوبي

أشكر كلْ مــن قــدّم تراحيب
حبايب هم وشمس لاماتغيب
أسـعى دائماً أكـتب سطوري
من ضيق الوقّت أعتب تعاتيب

أشكر أخواني وأخواتي الذين قدموا ترحيبهم

نصرالله

عفاف الهدى

كبرياء

لكم كل الشكر ودمتم بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

*  
::+:+:+:+::*

*التوبي 
*

*::+:+:+:+::


**بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر

ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه

لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا

نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*


*::+:+:+:+::*





* *

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أخي الفاضل :-

..*.. التوبي..*..

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...






:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:





بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...





أختكم






»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## التوبي

بسمِِ الإله أبــدى ألأذكارا

وحبيبهُ محمــدُ المختارا

وآلهِ الــعـــترة الاطهارا

وأشكركم يا أخوتي جهارا

وكلماتـكـم أحفظها تذكارا

يحفظكم ربي من الأشرارا

Sweet Magic

ســحرالقوافي

الأمل البعيد

آنســـهـ كرزهـ

أشكركم جميعاً ولاعدمناكم

دمتم بود

----------


## أسير الحرمان



----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## همسات وله



----------


## دمعة على السطور

*..أخي الكريم التوبي..*
*..أهلاً وسهلاً بك بين أفراد عائلة منتدى الناصرة..*
*..نتمنى أن نكسب قلم نفتخر بمشاركته..*
*..تحية طيبة..*

----------


## التوبي

هاكذا من واجبي أضع الردود

شكـركم عندي ماله أي حـدود

هـذا مابيدي وبما بيدي أجـود

حقكم أكـثر مـن هــذا وزود

أخواني وأخواتي

أسير الحرمان

همسات وله

دمعه على السطور

لكم كل شكر وعرفان على هذا الترحيب

دمتكم بود

----------


## بقايا انسان



----------


## التوبي

> 



 
لك شكري وعرفاني


لك ودي ومـتـنــانـي


أنت أنت لــك مـنــي


مـاقصدت واحـدٍ ثاني


لك كل الشكر والعرفان على هذا الترحيب


تحاتي

----------

